# Schnauzer (Black&Silver) Shampoo



## jeraza (Sep 8, 2008)

Any recommendations for a good shampoo, detangler, skin conditioner for a Black & Silver Schnauzer that i'm going to start grooming at home ?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

I always recommend the oatmeal shampoo. Possibly with conditioner, usually this does the trick in detangling.


----------



## jeraza (Sep 8, 2008)

Any particular brand better than another ?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not a fan of oatmeal shampoos. I find them to be drying, and they don't clean well at all. If your pup has no skin problems, allergies, etc that would mandate using a special shampoo, I would go with a regular pet shampoo. Types that you can get in the stores that would be good are Earthbath, Lambert Kay, Tropiclean, etc. I second conditioner though, on the long hair on the legs and beard only. The most important thing about shampoo is that you rinse it ALL out. If there is even a tiny bit of residue left in the coat/on skin, you are setting yourself up for itching, irritation, etc. When you think its all rinsed, rinse again just to be sure. There are shampoos out there for certain color dogs, that "highlight" the colors, as well as whitening shampoos, that you may want to use now and then to brighten the gray on your pup, but not as a weekly shampoo. They can be drying.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> I am not a fan of oatmeal shampoos. I find them to be drying, and they don't clean well at all.


Really now? I've used shampoo since day one of becoming a dog owner and its worked just fine and my dog doesn't get any problems, its probably one of the shampoos that is easiest on the skin. I've always recommended it to those that I help groom and there seems to be no problem there either. My point being, that the dryness is highly dependant on different variables. Especially the quality, if you go and buy a cheapy shampoo then yes, I can see where problems may arise, but if you do a little research and find a shampoo that would best suit your dog, then I don't see how it can be drying. Besides each dog has a unique physiology so they will react differently with different shampoos, some may be allergic, it all depends but for the most part I've heard mostly of good results.

Jeraza I couldn't really specify an oatmeal shampoo for you, they might have a brand here in CA and not have it in another state, etc. But what I can tell you is that its best to get a 2 in 1 kind of shampoo that has various effects. Mine conditions, cleans, nourishes, and moisterizes (going off the top of my head). I wouldn't necissarily go with the cheapest, don't be afraid to spend a few more bucks, it will usually be for the best.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

> Really now? I've used shampoo since day one of becoming a dog owner and its worked just fine and my dog doesn't get any problems, its probably one of the shampoos that is easiest on the skin.


I have used probably 20 different oatmeal based shampoos over the years in my salon, on every breed, coat and skin type you can imagine, and I have yet to find one that was effective at cleaning a dirty dog, much less soothe any dry skin/flaky/itching/etc. Its just my experience. Some people love them, I don't think they deserve all the hype. IMO there are way better, more effective, and easier on the skin shampoos out there than oatmeal based. Oatmeal shampoos can be drying, depending on the type of oatmeal that is used. Colloidal oatmeal is preferred, but oatmeal is still an exfoliant, and on already itchy, irritated skin, can cause more problems. So many people think an oatmeal shampoo is the end all be all of doggie shampoos. I'm sorry, I just don't. There are WAY too many better options out there like melaluca, silk proteins, etc, etc. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> I have used probably 20 different oatmeal based shampoos over the years in my salon, on every breed, coat and skin type you can imagine, and I have yet to find one that was effective at cleaning a dirty dog, much less soothe any dry skin/flaky/itching/etc. Its just my experience. Some people love them, I don't think they deserve all the hype. IMO there are way better, more effective, and easier on the skin shampoos out there than oatmeal based. Oatmeal shampoos can be drying, depending on the type of oatmeal that is used. Colloidal oatmeal is preferred, but oatmeal is still an exfoliant, and on already itchy, irritated skin, can cause more problems. So many people think an oatmeal shampoo is the end all be all of doggie shampoos. I'm sorry, I just don't. There are WAY too many better options out there like melaluca, silk proteins, etc, etc. Just my opinion.


Wow pretty much all the opposite here. My dog has very sensitive skin and I've tried a myriad of shampoos, from medicated to aromatheriputic kinds they all cause itchy, flaky and dry skin. Our doxie has no problem with the medicated kind though (for fleas). But anyway, Junior, the one with sensitive skin responds well with the oatmeal, and as a pose to what you've said I noticed that it helps keep the doggy odor away for a bit longer than the other shampoos I've used. 

If you've gone through copious breeds and Oatmeal shampoos and still no positive outcomes then I wouldn't be iffy about the dogs or the shampoo but something else......or could be your view on things is a little too biased.

I do agree that the silk proteins would probably be a good choice, I've heard good things about them. 

Out of curiousity Graco22, what do you think of the Furminator? (OP I don't plan to highjack thread, just curious)


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Jr.Dog, thats the great thing about having all these products at our disposal for our pets today. Years ago, we had dishsoap. lol And what works for one, may not work for another. I am glad you have found the oatmeal shampoo to work well for your sensitive pup. 



> Out of curiousity Graco22, what do you think of the Furminator? (OP I don't plan to highjack thread, just curious


It is a great tool for many breeds. It is basically a 40 blade, without the cutter, and with a handle. Groomers have been using 40 blades to card out loose coat for eons. The groomer that was smart enough to have a manufacturer make the furminator, was a VERY smart lady, and now she's rich and probably not grooming dogs..LOL Anyway, its not a one tool fits all dogs though, and I think many pet owners (and groomers too) use it on breeds its not meant for, and find it either useless or irritating to the dog. Great tool for many breeds though, and really helps cut down on the shedding.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> Jr.Dog, thats the great thing about having all these products at our disposal for our pets today. Years ago, we had dishsoap. lol And what works for one, may not work for another. I am glad you have found the oatmeal shampoo to work well for your sensitive pup.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great tool for many breeds. It is basically a 40 blade, without the cutter, and with a handle. Groomers have been using 40 blades to card out loose coat for eons. The groomer that was smart enough to have a manufacturer make the furminator, was a VERY smart lady, and now she's rich and probably not grooming dogs..LOL Anyway, its not a one tool fits all dogs though, and I think many pet owners (and groomers too) use it on breeds its not meant for, and find it either useless or irritating to the dog. Great tool for many breeds though, and really helps cut down on the shedding.


Hehehe dishsoap, your absolutly right. Also one of the reasons why myths about bathing a dog to often came from. 

Thanks on the info on the Furminator, I have a friend groomer who seems in the same position as you with oatmeals, she doesn't like the Furminator, so I just wanted to see what you had to say about it, thanks for the answer.

I think its safe to say that our discussion probably helped the OP a little  I sure hope so!


----------

